# 2nd cycle March, folic acid or pregnacare??



## SuzieN (Oct 2, 2011)

Ive got my second ICIS cycle in march. I've read pregnacare is better for you than folic acid especially with implantation? Just wondering what everyone else's view are?

Thanks and good luck to everyone xx


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

I took both in my 2nd cycle. Took pregnacare in the morning and a normal folic acid tablet in the evening. I also took other vits too.


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

here is the link to the supps and vits that will have more info for you
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=43196.0


----------

